# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Program i krijuar nga une!!!C++

## Eni Kokalari

Ky eshte nje program i krijuar nga une ku kam bashkangjitur dhe nje .txt tekst dokument pervec fajllit .exe (aplikacionit te kompajluar)e kam bere kryesisht per te gjithe fillestaret e C++ qe te mund ti ndihmoj per te kuptuar me mire disa funksione qe jane perdorur ne kete program si psh:

Veprimet matematikore,Definimin e variablave,funksionet IF ELSE etj...
Shpresoj t'ju kem ndihmuar

Mesimi i shkurter.zip

Ky program eshte kompajluar me microsoft visual studio 2010 ultimate pra n.q.s ju kodin me poshte e kompajloni me ndonje kompajlues tjeter dhe ju shfaq gabime atehere nuk kam faj!!! :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eni Kokalari

Ja dhe fajli text document qe permban vetem kodin ne c++ kur ta shkarkoni beni extract.



mesimi i shkurter.txt.zip

----------

